# GPX viewer



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

Hi Shaun.

There is something wrong with the GPX viewer which the forum software links to when GPX files are added to posts... _*"Oops! We ran into some problems."*_

Example at the end of _*THIS POST*_.


----------



## PaulSB (13 May 2022)

@ColinJ out of nothing more than passing interest I downloaded the imperial century. It opened in Komoot and Wahoo routes instantly. No problem on my phone.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2022)

@ColinJ I am on my laptop, the files downloaded no problems.
I can't open them because I don't have any GPX apps on this device.
I tried on my phone, but I don't have any GPX apps there either lol if I had, your file would open.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2022)

It isn't the GPX files themselves, it is the embedded viewer. You should see 2 unlabelled blue rectangles at the end of the post. They used to fire up a GPX viewer if you clicked on them but they have stopped working.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't the GPX files themselves, it is the embedded viewer. You should see 2 unlabelled blue rectangles at the end of the post. They used to fire up a GPX viewer if you clicked on them but they have stopped working.


Aye, but if you click on the rectangles the file will download, then you can open it with the viewer of your choice.
Both on windows 10 laptop and android phone for me.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Aye, but if you click on the rectangles the file will download, then you can open it with the viewer of your choice.
> Both on windows 10 laptop and android phone for me.



I am just saying that there IS an embedded viewer, it USED to work, but now it DOES NOT! 

The files themselves are fine, as you say.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

I think you mean clicking on the attachments themselves. If I click on the blue rectangles above them, I just get the error message.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I think you mean clicking on the attachments themselves. If I click on the blue rectangles above them, I just get the error message.


I don't get an error message, just an automatic file download.
I'll flag this thread to @Shaun.


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 May 2022)

Just to say that I understand what Colin is talking about. The site itself used to provide a gpx viewer, with no need to download and view in an application on whatever device people are using to view the site. Personally, I prefer my own applications for viewing gpx files and don't make use of it, but the point here is that it did work and at the moment it doesn't.

Hovering over the blue rectangles reveals the text 'GPX viewer' on them, but clicking them gives an error. To be clear, this is the horizontal, solid, blue rectangles above the attachment icons, *not* the attachment icons (vertical, just an outline in blue). i.e. the ones I've circled in grey below:


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 May 2022)

Ah, I see what you mean @Sea of vapours.
I have asked @Shaun to have a look at this thread next time he is online.
Looks like our embedded GPX viewer is missing.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Just to say that I understand what Colin is talking about. The site itself used to provide a gpx viewer, with no need to download and view in an application on whatever device people are using to view the site. Personally, I prefer my own applications for viewing gpx files and don't make use of it, but the point here is that it did work and at the moment it doesn't.
> 
> Hovering over the blue rectangles reveals the text 'GPX viewer' on them, but clicking them gives an error. To be clear, this is the horizontal, solid, blue rectangles above the attachment icons, *not* the attachment icons (vertical, just an outline in blue). i.e. the ones I've circled in grey below:
> 
> View attachment 644765



That was going to be my next attempt at explaining it. Thanks - you saved me bothering! 

Yes, it isn't a big deal to me, but either the viewer should work, or it should be retired.


----------

